# Shift Bidding



## Amelia (May 15, 2015)

I'm curious as to how this works.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2015)

Different areas have different ways of doing it. 

For my company you find a partner and bid with them on 3 shifts (your firstt shift choice, followed by second, and third). Whichever team has the most points will get that shift.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Different areas have different ways of doing it.
> 
> For my company you find a partner and bid with them on 3 shifts (your firstt shift choice, followed by second, and third). Whichever team has the most points will get that shift.


But doesn't that discourage older, more experienced and veteran providers working with new and younger providers? (Assuming your points system is based off of seniority)


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> But doesn't that discourage older, more experienced and veteran providers working with new and younger providers? (Assuming your points system is based off of seniority)


Yup, which is just fine. Not every experienced medic is a good teacher, much less a good provider. Those that wish to teach take field instructor positions. 

My AMR operation has medics bid on shifts by seniority using a point system. That is then published and then the EMTs bid on that based on the point system. 

My regular place we don't switch partners unless someone leaves. When you are hired you are assigned to a shift and a partner and stay there until the next vacancy or you work out a trade that is approved amongst all parties.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 15, 2015)

Shift bids are like interviews here.

A position opens up and you apply. You and all other applicants are interviewed and given protocol based scenarios by a panel of people. One of the people on the panel is the EMT/medic already on that shift and they have a say in whether they would feel comfortable having you as a partner.


It's a competency based interview, not based on seniority. Which is nice. It always goes to the candidate that deserves it, not that feels they are "owed" it.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (May 15, 2015)

My company everyone gets 4 bids that are based on seniority. This means that you may get lucky and get to keep your partner of both slots are open and you both win your bid on that slot, but most times means a new partner.
Also there is a 4 month cool down time between when you win a bid (if you accept or deny your winning bid) and when you can bid again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> But doesn't that discourage older, more experienced and veteran providers working with new and younger providers? (Assuming your points system is based off of seniority)


Yes and no. This way helps prevent getting stuck with a partner you don't want. My partner and my points total around 140 where as our oldest medic has 400+ points just by himself.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 15, 2015)

My last department did station assignments. You were assigned to a shift and then were partnered at a station. It was a bizarre ritual that looked at seniority, which station you worked at last, how well BLS in the district liked you, if you were an FTO, who wanted to be where ... And ultimately what the needs of the department were. Each shift was selected differently and nobody ever had a clear idea as to what would happen until you heard where you were being assigned and who you'd be working with. 

I was lucky that I had my favorite station and a great partner for over a year. Others, not so lucky.


----------



## Amelia (May 15, 2015)

Ok, well it will be interesting to see how this is going to work as a new paramedic company. I know they go by seniority, especially since they are retaining all of the EMTs/Paramedics from the company that is going out next week. I have a feeling a lot of things are going to be changed.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (May 15, 2015)

We do a shift pick every 4 months. It's based on seniority from when you cleared the field training program.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 16, 2015)

When you start here you're assigned a shift based on the company's need. If a shift opens up, it goes to whoever wants it with the most seniority. There's no regular/annual shift bids, and you're lucky if you get a regular partner.


----------



## Angel (May 16, 2015)

Seniority based on hire date.


----------



## cruiseforever (May 16, 2015)

Angel said:


> Seniority based on hire date.



We do the same thing.  We do a summer and winter bid.


----------



## SDSF43 (May 16, 2015)

Right now, there are five day shifts and three night shifts that were bid out by seniority. Your seniority is based on when you were credentialed as an EMT/Paramedic under the Sioux Falls Regional EMS Authority. Your shift will stay the same until another one comes open and you have the seniority to get it or you cam request a shift trade with a provider of the same level.  Right now, I have heard they still need to hire additional EMT (7-10) to make the base schedule they would like to deploy. The roster is currently very heavy on paramedics since it was primarily a dual medic system for the past 20 years,  so there is quite a bit of overflow into EMT spots at the moment. However, since the SF REMSA recognizes two levels of paramedic (staff and senior paramedic). The current staff paramedics have 30 days to complete the testing required to become a senior paramedic or be demoted to the EMT level (unsure about probationary periods or possible termination). It will be interesting to see how many more shifts will be added to the schedule when adequate staffing levels are reached.


----------



## Amelia (May 16, 2015)

SDSF43 said:


> Right now, there are five day shifts and three night shifts that were bid out by seniority. Your seniority is based on when you were credentialed as an EMT/Paramedic under the Sioux Falls Regional EMS Authority. Your shift will stay the same until another one comes open and you have the seniority to get it or you cam request a shift trade with a provider of the same level.  Right now, I have heard they still need to hire additional EMT (7-10) to make the base schedule they would like to deploy. The roster is currently very heavy on paramedics since it was primarily a dual medic system for the past 20 years,  so there is quite a bit of overflow into EMT spots at the moment. However, since the SF REMSA recognizes two levels of paramedic (staff and senior paramedic). The current staff paramedics have 30 days to complete the testing required to become a senior paramedic or be demoted to the EMT level (unsure about probationary periods or possible termination). It will be interesting to see how many more shifts will be added to the schedule when adequate staffing levels are reached.



I saw that in the paper today. I am going to apply today I think. Im taking my NREMT next Wed. I honestly want to work part time for a while, which would be in their favor since they wont have to pay benefits. Please keep me updated? Im new and would loce to be prepared.


----------



## Amelia (May 16, 2015)

... and according to their website there are no open positions available.


----------



## SDSF43 (May 16, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I saw that in the paper today. I am going to apply today I think. Im taking my NREMT next Wed. I honestly want to work part time for a while, which would be in their favor since they wont have to pay benefits. Please keep me updated? Im new and would loce to be prepared.


If you were interested in part time, they want you to work at least 4 shifts a month. These include street shifts and event standbys like concerts, football games, ect. I'm sure they just need to reopen the posting as I am sure it has expired by now. We also have a few full time EMT moving up to paramedic, so there will be more than a couple openings in the future. I also would wait until you become certified as an EMT and at least have your NREMT number to enter on the application so it doesn't get screened out due to lack of certification. In all, you should have no problem getting hired as a part timer due to the amount of open shifts in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Angel (May 16, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> We do the same thing.  We do a summer and winter bid.



I don't understand the point of making it any more complicated than that


----------



## Amelia (May 16, 2015)

Like I said, ill have it by next week with all hopes!! And 4 shifts a week would be perfect. Ill go full time when the rugrats get older, but this will also leave me volunteer room too if possible.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 17, 2015)

We bid every 4 months but are going to 6 month bids starting June of next year. We bid based on seniority. You start building seniority once you clear your FTO period. If you promote from EMT to Medic you keep 50% of the seniority points you had. Paramedics bid first and are only allowed to bid as a "second seat" medic (making a P/P truck) once all the "first seat" Medic slots are filled. EMTs bid after the medics are finished.


----------



## Amelia (May 17, 2015)

That makes sense. As people leave the company, for whatever reason, im assuming those spots are pksted so newbies can come and look and sign up?


----------



## SDSF43 (May 17, 2015)

Amelia said:


> That makes sense. As people leave the company, for whatever reason, im assuming those spots are pksted so newbies can come and look and sign up?



Yes.


----------



## Amelia (May 17, 2015)

Awesome.  I'm doing a volunteer shift down in Lennox this week, maybe I can get a few more in this summer until positions open up. Then I can come in with an NREMT number -and- a tiny little bit of experience.


----------

